# Thanks [email protected] for Goodie Bag !



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a big kick today when the fed-ex guy stopped and handed me the goodie bag from [email protected]

It's great!!! Great Goodies. Especially like the Honda hat and the dog loves the Honda football. and a couple other goodies.

Thanks Robert for making my day .


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

I sent my info to him awhile ago , never got mine from Robert ☹


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

I got my goodie back today also. That’s first class in my book.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Gotsnow said:


> I got my goodie back today also. That’s first class in my book.


my wife said I looked funny in the hat but it's a real nice quality hat. and the bumper sticker is going on my Honda bucket.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Kjf71 said:


> I sent my info to him awhile ago , never got mine from Robert ☹


Let's fix that right now...PM me your street address!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Robert ,

how about giving away a Honda Snowblower? ha ha 

or maybe a toy one. I looked all over for them but can't find any.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello [email protected],

I would not mind seeing what the larger tracked Honda Snow Blowers in Nippon look like with all the parts and pictures, Hint, Hint, Hint. :^)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

orangputeh said:


> or maybe a toy one. I looked all over for them but can't find any.


To my knowledge, Honda's never had one in the USA. Maybe Japan?

My colleagues over in Auto and Motorcycle have an entire department just for licensing die-cast models, toys, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

leonz said:


> Hello [email protected],
> 
> I would not mind seeing what the larger tracked Honda Snow Blowers in Nippon look like with all the parts and pictures, Hint, Hint, Hint. :^)


Only problem is...all the catalogs and shop manuals are in Japanese.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I can always take the time to translate the catalogs and shop manuals and I would enjoy doing it.

I have to go to town.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks too Robert.

Honda Marine goodies...we've got a heck of a lot of water around here.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

If Robert is looking to improve US Canada relations, I wouldn't say no to a goodie bag! 😊


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

I PM'd Robert to say thanks, but I didn't think to post it publicly, so here goes...

Thank you, Robert, for the Honda Generators hat and squeezie stress football thingy! :grin:


----------



## 86trx250r (Oct 28, 2017)

I would also like to publicly thank Robert for all his hard work.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Robert! Canada / US relations are in fine forum!


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

tinter said:


> Thanks Robert! Canada / US relations are in fine forum!


Kinda like free trade....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

buffettck said:


> I PM'd Robert to say thanks, but I didn't think to post it publicly, so here goes...
> 
> Thank you, Robert, for the Honda Generators hat and squeezie stress football thingy! :grin:


my wife said i looked funny in the honda generators hat so i pulled my hair back and tied it up. 

real cool hat. if i remember i'll post a pic.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

[email protected] your the man ...much appreciated my friend









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladderco6 (Feb 18, 2014)

I received one from Robert a few years ago when I purchased my new HS928! Robert is first class!
Thanks again!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> [email protected] your the man ...much appreciated my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


labs are smarter than people, especially when it come to taking care of a snowblower.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Ladderco6 said:


> I received one from Robert a few years ago when I purchased my new HS928! Robert is first class!
> Thanks again!



I can cosign that statement, robert has saved my bacon more than a few times, thanks again, pal.


----------

